# Dual Garbage Disposers....



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Easy to get rid of anything edible:

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/2xTSN.jpg


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

tigernose shark?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

AWWW I miss my Tiger Shovelnose Cat . My cousin currently has my old one .. sigh.


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

These two are just babies...pushing 24".


----------

